# Won't eat, has lymphoma



## geminon01 (May 17, 2016)

I recently posted about my dogs heavy panting issue and soon after that he was diagnosed with lymphoma. We immediately started his treatment and has had so far received one weeks of treatment plus is taking prednisone and metronidazole at home (he just finished taking the prescribed amount of metronidazole). He started treatment Monday and has been doing well until Saturday. On Saturday he did not eat at all and I am concerned about this. Has anyone been through this? And how did you get your GSD to eat? I think the metronidazole causes loss of appetite so hoping that since he's finished it he'll be hungry again, but I thought I'd post on here for any advice on getting him to eat. He's currently eats blue wilderness salomon kibble mixed with the salmon stew. He wouldn't even eat his favorite treats either. 

Please any advice, he's only 4 and I know we can fight this but he has to be strong to do so.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Mine was a different situation, Cody was nearly 12, it was a very confusing time. They thought he had colitis, so really wanted no diet change. He had bone cancer in one of his back legs as it turned out. Prednisone did increase his food intake for few days then went back to not eating. Looking back, I wish I would have just feed any high value food. Chicken, hamburgers whatever. I'm sure others will have better suggestions, or check with you vet. Like said, different situation. I wish the best for you and your gsd.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

The first poster had a good idea of feeding any high value food you can get him to eat, but if it comes down to it, him eating a lower quality food than you'd like is, in my opinion, better than not eating at all. I have had to lower my standards on food, just to get a sick animal eating again.
Have you tried warming the stew topper just a bit? Sometimes that will release the aroma enough to encourage eating.
Goat's milk is easy on the digestive system and often sick animals love the taste.
Baby food (meat-with no onions) can sometimes be used as a topper to kibble.
If he is nauseous, there may be something the vet can prescribe to help. 
I have resorted to hand feeding to get the animal back started eating on his own.
These are just general suggestions.
Hopefully, someone who has dealt with this specifically can offer more.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

First of all, I'm sorry to hear about the lymphoma.  When Sage was sick last spring and summer, I had a terrible time getting her to eat. I have a whole thread on it that you might want to go read. --> Trying to get Sage to eat


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

If you have a magic bullet or a food processor ground up the kibble and mix with water or your stew then use a turkey baster to get into your dogs mouth


----------

